# Nach nvidia Teriberinstallation Fehler beim X-Server starten



## sacridex (7. Februar 2005)

*libGL.so.1, etc. unable to get file properties... obwohl die Dateien vorhanden sind*

Hallo.
Bin Linuxanfänger und habe versucht einen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte(GeForce FX5200) zu installieren. Benutze Fedora 3.

/Edit: Hab jetzt bissl editiert, Problem ist jetzt hoffentlich klarer!

Habe den Treiber von der Nvidia Page installiert mit "sh -NVIDIA-Linux....run --kernel-source-path ...", aber es kommen Fehlermeldungen, dass irgendwelche Bestandteile von irgendwelchen Datein(libGL.so.1,libnvidia.so.1,etc) nicht gekriegt werden können, und  irgendwas mit runtime config check failed for lib 'libGL.so...'.

Hab die Links zu den Dateien mit "ln -s" erstellt, müsste eigtl gehen.

Die Installation wird beendet. Hab dann einfach die xorg.conf editiert bei Input nvidia anstatt nv und X gestartet. Hat auch funktioniert(Nvidia Bild beim starten) obwohl, die Installation anscheinend nicht vollständig war. Hab dann versucht TuxRacer zu starten, aber die *.so.1 Dateien fehlten, hab diese dann noch einmal verlinkt(s.o.), dann kam als Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit fault.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, was zur Hölle macht der Nvidia Installer mit meinen *.so.1 Files? Der macht wohl irgendwas kaputt, da sie nachher nimmer ...

Jetzt bin ich ziemlich ratlos was ich tun soll, wer will kann mein xorg.0.log, mein nvidia-installer.log haben oder was auch immer.

Danke

/Edit: Topicänderung hat irgendwie ned geklappt...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. Februar 2005)

Poste doch mal deine xorg.0.log.

Daniel


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

Deine Log Datei findest du übrigens unter /*var*/*log*/*xorg*.*.*log

*Hoffe das hab eich richtig verstanden, das du nicht wusstest wo diese ist!


----------



## sacridex (8. Februar 2005)

Hier mal meine xorg.log.


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Februar 2005)

In der angehängten Log nutzt du den "nv"-Treiber, wir hätten aber gerne die Log von dem "nvidia"-Treiber, da dort die Fehlermeldung aufzufinden ist.


----------



## sacridex (8. Februar 2005)

Hab das Log nicht mehr, anscheinend überschrieben.
Aber das Problem ist glaub ich auch ned so wichtig im Moment, da ich den Treiber ned mal installieren kann.

Hier mein nvidia-installer.log


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

Wir müssen verschiedene Sachen wissen!

 Erstens: Was für ein Treiber Packet wolltest du installieren (genauer Name mit Endung) 
 Zweitens: Wie wolltest du das isntallieren
 Drittens: Hast du das nach einem Readme oder Tutorial gemacht, oder selber einfach rumgespielt?
 Viertens: hast du Compiler werkzeug einstalliert (gcc und ähnliches)
 Fünftens: Hast du die Nvidia Kernelmodule eingebunden obwohl die installation nicht ging?

 Bitte versuche alle Fragen zu beantworten


----------



## sacridex (8. Februar 2005)

1: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run von der nvidia Page
2: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run, dann einfach dem Menü gefolgt.
3: Readme auf der nvidia Page und ne Menge Threads aus andren Foren, google etc. gelesen.
4: Jo, hab gcc
5: Die Frage genauer, dass ichs auch kapier


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

nun, leider kann ich nur von ATI Treibern sprechen, aber unter nvidia dürfte es das gelcieh sien, du musst die Treiber module in den Kernel rein packen, das diese auch beim start geladen werden, ansonsten kann deine xorg.conf nichts mit dem Eintrag "nvidia" oder bei mir "fglrx" anfangen und startet dann den Xserver nicht!


----------



## sacridex (8. Februar 2005)

Ja, klingt logisch. Werd mal guggn, wie man das macht.
Aber dann wär immer noch das Problem, dass ich den Treiber nicht installieren kann.
Es heisst ja, dass bestimmte *.so.1 Dateien nicht existieren. Die Dateien existieren schon bloss mit der Endung *.so.1.0.6629. Kann ich die dann einfach umbenennen, oder muss ich mir die Dateien irgendwo her holen?
Und wenn jemand weiss, wie man das dann mit dem Kernel macht, darf er mir es auch gleich verraten 

Edit: Bei der Installation wird schon automatisch was am Kernel gemacht. Er kompiliert ein neues Kernel Interface(?).


----------



## Holger_S (8. Februar 2005)

Umbennen auf keinen Fall, das einzige was manchmal hilft ist, das du das System austrickst! Was heißt das genau
 Nun, gerade bei *.so.* daten sind viele Versionen im Umlauf, gerade bei deinem Fall siehst du das ja! Also erstellst du einfach einen Symbolischen link, von der benötigten Datei auf die vorhandene wie man das macht? nun folgendes in die Konsole


```
ln -s "vorhandene datei" "linkname"
```
 
 denke das dürfte evtl. helfen


----------



## sacridex (8. Februar 2005)

Nein, hilft leider nichts. Jetzt gäbe es zwar die Links, aber es treten wieder genau die gleichen Fehler auf.


----------



## sacridex (19. Februar 2005)

Habe den Treiber von der Nvidia Page installiert mit "sh -NVIDIA-Linux....run --kernel-source-path ...", aber es kommen Fehlermeldungen, dass irgendwelche Bestandteile von irgendwelchen Datein(libGL.so.1,libnvidia.so.1,etc) nicht gekriegt werden können, und irgendwas mit runtime config check failed for lib 'libGL.so...'.

Hab die Links zu den Dateien mit "ln -s" erstellt, müsste eigtl gehen.

Die Installation wird beendet. Hab dann einfach die xorg.conf editiert bei Input nvidia anstatt nv und X gestartet. Hat auch funktioniert(Nvidia Bild beim starten) obwohl, die Installation anscheinend nicht vollständig war. Hab dann versucht TuxRacer zu starten, aber die *.so.1 Dateien fehlten, hab diese dann noch einmal verlinkt(s.o.), dann kam als Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit fault.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, was zur Hölle macht der Nvidia Installer mit meinen *.so.1 Files? Der macht wohl irgendwas kaputt, da sie nachher nimmer ...

Achja, habe mir die Kernel Sourcen geladen und installiert, dauerte ziemlich kurz, weiss ned ob das funktioniert hat.


----------



## surrender (21. Februar 2005)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, das bekomm ich auch immer nicht hin.


----------



## Sway (23. Februar 2005)

Fehler aus der Log suchen und   

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...y+'libGL.so.1.0.6629'&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Vielleicht findet ihr hier was. Achja und nicht vergessen das es mehr Ergebnisse gibts als das erste, oder die erste Seite...


----------



## sacridex (23. Februar 2005)

Ich weiss die Fehlermeldung und ich weiss auch, wie ich es beheben können sollte.
Leider funktioniert es halt nicht. Warum weiss ich nicht, dazu find ich auch mit googel nix, auch ned weiter hinten :/

Nochmal das Problem in Zusammenfassung:

Bei der Installation fehlen mehrere "*.so.1" Dateien, darunter "LibGL.so.1, LibGLcore.so.1".
Hab die Links dazu auch die gleichnamigen "*.so" Dateien erstellt(wozu mir auch bei der Fehlermeldung geraten wird). Aber wenn ich jetzt die Installation(die Dateien sind nun vorhanden) noch einmal versuche, sind angeblich die Dateien wieder nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------

